# 109 Repulse Bay remodeling noise



## hainannie (Feb 7, 2012)

We are moving into 109 Repulse Bay and we heard the corporate housing units are being remodeled this year. We are looking at units in the Taggart Tower which is next to the corporate housing units. We have a baby daughter sensitive to noise and needs to nap during the day. Does anyone know how bad the noise level is in the Taggart Tower during the day?

Thanks!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

hainannie said:


> We are moving into 109 Repulse Bay and we heard the corporate housing units are being remodeled this year. We are looking at units in the Taggart Tower which is next to the corporate housing units. We have a baby daughter sensitive to noise and needs to nap during the day. Does anyone know how bad the noise level is in the Taggart Tower during the day?
> 
> Thanks!


I have no idea about the building you mention, but from experience of when we stayed in Yau Yat Tsuen, when work starts... get out... go somewhere. The noise will drive the most calm, sensible person to being a homicidal maniac. Even summer heat is prefrable to the noise, which will make even a telephone call impossible it lasts all day, then a new tennnent buys/rents a flat and it all starts again


----------

